# when the spawn comes where to fish



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i here everyone talking abou the spawn when does it happen and where can you fish at around lorain and what do u use


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

well I don't know about around lorain most people fish the maumee or the sandusky rivers. I also hear that the grand host a little bit of the spawn. If you have a boat the western basin is great. and this starts around late march until april. as for lures I like jigs and grubs some time I tip them with minnows but normally I don't. I also like husky jerks for fish coming in or out of the spawning site.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

where is maumee located..... near what city,
i have no clue where its at just wanting to know thanks...


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Maumee is located SW of Toledo. Check out the posts in the Northwest Ohio Forum.
http://www.mapblast.com/(wlwhcszrgk2bxrm2jghdmz45)/map.aspx?L=USA&C=41.56338%2c-83.65409&A=41.56667&P=|509B|&TI=Maumee%2c+Ohio%2c+United+States

If you have a boat head west to the reefs off Davis-Besse. Depends on the weather but as soon as the water clears the fish will be there.

I have caught nice fish off the Spitzer Marina break wall in Lorain, throwing Husky Jerks beginning of April also.

Krustydawg


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

I heard about people catching them in lorain off the rocks but i wasent sure


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The walleye are starting to gather in schools in deep water off river mouths and reefs. The males will proceed to the spawning grounds first and will be followed by the females. Females will occupy the rivers but will move on and off the reefs to feed and ultimately spawn. Walleye will also spawn in suitable inshore areas.
Don't forget the crappie, perch and bluegil spawn. The crappie and bluegil can be found in many inland lakes and ponds and in substantial numbers. Perch, though found in the inland lakes are primarily caught during their spawn in Erie. Bass will be spawning both inland and Erie also.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey soap the Maumee runs right through Toledo. The fishing though is about 12 miles upstream. Been fishing the run for twenty years. Could get you hooked up if interested.Good site to keep you up to date on the river run is maumeetackle.net Gary updates the river daily with current water levels and temperature starting March 1st.


----------

